# Mobile Internet Card?



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for information on purchasing and using a mobile internet card, the kind you plug into the USB slot of a laptop. I'm interested in something with good coverage (telcel?). What are the speed like, prices, and availability of contract vs pre-pay?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Telcel does have them at about $450 - $600 to purchase the USB gadget, and about $450 per month for service.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Telecel Banda Ancha


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Check out iusacell/unefon .... faster and cheaper

..:: Iusacell ::..


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Telcel does have them at about $450 - $600 to purchase the USB gadget, and about $450 per month for service.


Hi......

Are you talking MNX or US money?? 

DD


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pesos .... check the web sites


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

*Web site*



sparks said:


> Pesos .... check the web sites


Cannot read Spanish or speak it, yet.

DD


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

DennyDaddy said:


> Cannot read Spanish or speak it, yet.
> 
> DD


Put Google Translate in your browser. It can translate a few lines or a whole page.


----------

